# Gibson Les Paul 60s Std - $2099 - L&M Orleans (Ottawa)



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Not kijiji but I was just at my daughter’s lesson and they’d taken this in earlier today. It’s a 2019 Standard 60s in Bourbon Burst and it’s in great shape. The guy apparently bought it last year for $3599 and decided it wasn’t for him.

Looked much nicer in person and has just a bit of flame. Honestly, if it had a little more figure, I probably would have grabbed it.



















BTW, if they’re selling it for $2099, I’d hate to think what they gave him for it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I so want one of those. Love the colour


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I so want one of those. Love the colour


I’m very experienced with shipping guitars...


----------



## NoEncores (Sep 23, 2018)

I own the same guitar and love it. the flame is looking tame on this fella but I bet in person it livens right up. hell of a deal.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’m very experienced with shipping guitars...


I'm in.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

NoEncores said:


> I own the same guitar and love it. the flame is looking tame on this fella but I bet in person it livens right up. hell of a deal.


Nah, that photo pretty much shows as much flame as you’re gonna get.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I did not need to see this...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> I did not need to see this...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I emailed the Orleans store this morning to inquire about having it shipped to Halifax. Fingers crossed.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> BTW, if they’re selling it for $2099, I’d hate to think what they gave him for it.


That was my first thought when I saw the price.
But, a great price for the buyer.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> I emailed the Orleans store this morning to inquire about having it shipped to Halifax. Fingers crossed.



If you buy at the store that has the item L&M will either ship it to your house or to your local store. A friend of mine is the shipper/receiver at my local store and he always recommends having it shipped to them. Once there, you will receive an email saying you can come get it. You pay shipping of course, but if you're willing to wait you can have them ship it on the L&M truck which saves some money but takes longer.

And you're better off calling the store in case someone scoops it before they get to your email. You can also go into your local store and have them contact the originating store. So long as the original store gets the sale, they won't care about shipping it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

L&m interprovincial shipping is also pretty affordable.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I went to the Halifax store and they arranged an inter-store transfer on the L&M Truck. Cost is $10 and will take a week and a half (so better than Canada Post) and I figure if they receive it and it's damaged it's less hassle than Purolator to my house. Shout out to @2manyGuitars for his generous assistance.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> BTW, if they’re selling it for $2099, I’d hate to think what they gave him for it.


That means they gave him $1470, or possibly up to $1680 if he was grabbing something more expensive going by their standard trade in rates. I managed to negotiate $2500 on the same model guitar earlier this year on a trade, but I know I was getting special treatment on it. I think they sold it for $2850 or so?

Congrats @BlueRocker though, that's a hell of a deal for what will be as good a Standard as you can get if you're into the 60's neck shape!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I've played a half a dozen of these over the last several months. What is amazing is how consistent they sound and feel between individual guitars (one of the reasons I'm pretty comfortable buying it sight unseen). I very nearly popped for one full price a couple of weeks back, and have been on the lookout for an opportunity to put together a trade deal for one.

Lowest they've been lately was $2999 during Gibson month. Not sure who 2many got his info from, but it seems like a very low trade in value. I know L&M will rent these, and I figured it may have been a rental before the previous owner bought it and subsequently traded it in. Anyway, we'll see in a couple of weeks when it shows up what I bought.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I very nearly popped for one full price a couple of weeks back, and have been on the lookout for an opportunity to put together a trade deal for one. Lowest they've been lately was $2999 during Gibson month.


I hope that one day, you remember that I still hooked you up even though you sold that P90 Classic out from under me last month. 😆


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> I've played a half a dozen of these over the last several months. What is amazing is how consistent they sound and feel between individual guitars (one of the reasons I'm pretty comfortable buying it sight unseen). I very nearly popped for one full price a couple of weeks back, and have been on the lookout for an opportunity to put together a trade deal for one.
> 
> Lowest they've been lately was $2999 during Gibson month. Not sure who 2many got his info from, but it seems like a very low trade in value. I know L&M will rent these, and I figured it may have been a rental before the previous owner bought it and subsequently traded it in. Anyway, we'll see in a couple of weeks when it shows up what I bought.


L&M offer 70% of what they will sell it for. They'll give you 80% of what they sell it for if you are buying something worth more than whatever you're trading in. It's pre-tax, so it works out a little higher, but that's the quick version of how they do their trade-ins. 

The biggest variable seems to be who you have doing your trade in. Some employees will look and see what the cheapest used sale they've had was and price it that way, others will take an average and/or pick a number between the highest and lowest value in their system. I got offered $1000 for a Mesa Mark V 90w head on one occasion (I, uh, said no thanks) but then got $2500 for the LP mentioned above, for example.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Was just about to give up on this - I paid for the guitar on August 27th. If finally showed up at the Halifax store today from the inter store transfer, so about two and a half weeks from Ontario. Can't complain much since the shipping was only $10.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Was just about to give up on this - I paid for the guitar on August 27th. If finally showed up at the Halifax store today from the inter store transfer, so about two and a half weeks from Ontario. Can't complain much since the shipping was only $10.


Boo Hoo!
My cheap Les Paul cost me $10 to ship and took 2 weeks to arrive. 😆 😆


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> Was just about to give up on this - I paid for the guitar on August 27th. If finally showed up at the Halifax store today from the inter store transfer, so about two and a half weeks from Ontario. Can't complain much since the shipping was only $10.



Yeah if it comes on the L&M truck it will take ages. If they courier it, then it will arrive quicker.

Then again, I had something transferred to my local store recently that came from the next closest store. The two stores are about 22kms apart. The day after I initiated that transfer I bought something on Reverb that was located in Winnipeg. The guitar from Winnipeg arrived the same day as the one transferred between the two L&M locations.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pretty sure winnipeg to London was a week L&M truck.

Post your thoughts once it's settled in.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Boo Hoo!
> My cheap Les Paul cost me $10 to ship and took 2 weeks to arrive. 😆 😆


Dude did you plug this thing in when you saw it? I'm thinking not. Will post an update once I've been able to sit with it for a bit but so far I'm more than satisfied.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Dude did you plug this thing in when you saw it? I'm thinking not. Will post an update once I've been able to sit with it for a bit but so far I'm more than satisfied.


That work bench it was sitting on in the pictures I posted was where it was when I first saw it, and where it stayed.

I didn't dare touch it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

So I've had a few days to play with this guitar now. Posting this for the benefit of anyone considering a new '60's standard:

1. Pickups - I had the Burstbucker 61 pickups in an SG previously, and didn't really like them. They sound different in the Les Paul. These are a little hotter than a classic PAF IMO, and I had to lower the neck pickup quit a bit to not be hitting the amp too hard for a clean tone. Sounds great now. I generally like BB Pros, and in googling these I found a decent explanation of the difference in windings between the two here Burstbucker Pros Vs. Burstbucker 61R & 61T

2. Electronics - no circuit board, no push-pull pots. The audio taper pots are a noticeable change that I really like. Overall I think the current gen wiring is an upgrade over pre-2019 standards.

3. Hardware - they've switched to Grover kidney bean non-locking tuners (my 2018 Standard came with locking tuners). Too bad, but no biggie I guess, they're easy enough to change. Bridge is a ABR-1 on post studs, not screwed directly into the wood. I think this is a decent compromise between a historic spec look and a practical way to mount the bridge. This is a used guitar and it came with a pickguard in the case that was a poor match for the colour of the pickup rings. I had one that looked better and installed it. Can't blame Gibson as I can't imagine it left the factory like that. This guitar came with black schaller straplock studs (ugly and non-original). Replaced with a chrome set now. I really like the reflector knobs they use on these.

4. Fit / finish / playability - this one is used and had a small chip on the lower bout back side, and some light worming on the back. Other than the wear from the previous owner, I would say overall this guitar is put together very well. The Bourbon Burst is my favorite finish, and I really like the Unburst as well. Top is supposedly a AA Flame Maple, which seems about right - I'm not a fan of crazily flamed maple tops, and think a more subdued top is more authentic looking. Unlike some other people, I've found Gibson's QC to be decent since around 2014 (even through the weird 2014-15 models) oddly the worst years for me seem to be mid-2000's. Anyway, I mentioned previously I've played 6-8 of these at various shops over the last year and a half and have been really impressed with how consistent they seem to be from one guitar to another. No dogs amongst them that I've seen. This guitar rings out nicely acoustically, sets up great, no nut or fret issues (they're all PLEK'd). I don't know if Gibson is now getting their neck angles set more consistently or if it's the ABR-1, but you can crank the studs on the tailpiece all the way down on this guitar, and on all the others I've seen. My OCD thanks you Gibson.

5. Value - New these are currently $3299 Canadian. I think compared to other USA made guitars of similar specs (PRS S2 594?) they're a little on the high side. But Gibson didn't cheap out on the components - not to imply PRS does - and it has the whole Gibson thing. Gibson case is top notch as usual. Considering potential resale value is going to be higher, I still think they're reasonably priced.

I either currently own or have owned Les Pauls from the early-90's to present. The 2019+ Standards are at least as good as anything I've run across made in the last 25 years. There's no special magic in an older one - if you're thinking about a traditional style Les Paul from the Gibson USA line I think these are the ones to go for. I like this one a lot, and it may actually displace a guitar I thought I'd never get rid of.


----------

